# New baby question



## ashlee853 (Sep 17, 2008)

I have had my hedgie for 2 weeks as of tomorrow. I have a question about heating. She is in a wire rabbit cage and I was wondering how you all heat those types of cages. I have a 100 watt ceramic heater. What types of foods are the best? And the final question, I need name suggestions. So far I am calling her Matty, which is short for Matilda. I had thought about Bella, or Penelope.

I posted this in the housing section but it did not get any attention. Any information is very much appreciated!

She has a great personality! Eatting and drinking like a pig. Wearing her flying saucer out and just being a wonderful hedgie.

I am not sure how to resize my pictures of her so I am attaching a link to a website.

http://hedgiebaby.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

The diet and nutrition section has a list of the best dry cat foods as well as a lot of other suggestions.


----------



## nomisinad (Sep 2, 2008)

hi ashley,

i cant really help you because these rabbit cages are not really suitable for hedgehogs. but thats just my opinion, obviously the majority is having their pets in those cages.
i use a 60watt heater in a 2m cage, but that is only working because its a wooden cage which saves the heat pretty well...
some ppl here have rabbit cages aswell but only with wood around the cage.. 

about the food i cant add anything because here in germany we have diffrent brands i guess.. but mostly the most expensive ones are also the best ones..

penelope is a cute name!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Why do you think those rabbit cages not suitable for hedgehogs? IMO, they are the best hedgehog cage and safest for hedgehogs and safe against other pets in the household. They also offer the most in heating choices.


----------



## ashlee853 (Sep 17, 2008)

I got the rabbit cage for the room and ventilation and easier heating. I appreciate the response so far!


----------



## nomisinad (Sep 2, 2008)

i find that rabbit cages give too much ventilation. i dont think that exotical pets should be hold like that. because of the need of a constant heat i find wooden cages much better:

http://www.repage7.de/member/allgaeu-he ... homes.html

of course there must be airholes aswell for the ventilation. ..

anyways, i know that in the us its very diffrent to hold exotics but maybe the one or other find the european idea interesting..?

im sorry that i cant explain too much, but i didnt speak english since ages and im sooo out of practise

Daniela


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice cages and nice website. I wish I could read it.

I understand your points on open cages as opposed to a more closed in cage. Definitely, wooden cages that are closed in offer protection from drafts and will hold more heat it but sometimes too much so.

My hedgehogs in the hedgie room live in totally different cages than my rehomes/rescues that are in quarantine. In my hedgie room the cages are totally closed in except for the front which is open. 
http://www.freewebs.com/thehedgieden/ourpoliciesbabiesprices.htm The pictures on here are old and the room has changed considerably but you get the idea.

My rescues/rehomes that quarantine in my sewing room, or living or dining room, live in the wire topped cages because I use ceramic heat emitters and thermostats for them. I find the wire cages necessary to prevent heat buildup and allow adequate ventilation. Often the cage as is works fine but sometimes I have to enclose the back and a side to hold more heat in. I use heavy clear plastic and can adjust the area covered as necessary. In the heat of the summer when the emitter is not need except perhaps on cool nights, the cage can be wide open to allow lots of ventilation and help keep hedgie from getting too warm.

I think different locations and different household heating mean we have to use what works best for us.


----------



## nomisinad (Sep 2, 2008)

its not my website.. but thanks 

i just was watching ur homepage---wow congratolations! so cute and fulllll of informations with sweet hedgies!
ur way of housing is very cool and perfectly for the little spinys from my poin of view! u have an own room for them? wow

i still like the wooden ones best. if u have the airholes on the right sites and with the right size the ventilations cant be a problem. but i agree with u it leads into alot of trouble if the ventilation is not given. especially the glascages in the petshops have toooo little holes.

but u r right, the locations is important to find the right cage.

daniela

http://www.northernhedgies.de.tl


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I love my wire rabbit cadge. I find that it does have lots of ventalation, but it is not hard to heat. Wire rabbit cadges work fine. I'll post a link to my cadge later.


----------

